# I "squeek in" a gray fox to 5 yards.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I was hiking in the Henry Mountains yesterday and spotted this gray fox about 9000 feet. I got him to come into 5 yards.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

they are neat little critters. very cool


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. 

I always thought they were prettier than a red, but I could never convince the fur buyers of that.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

12many said:


> cool video, thanks for sharing.


+1!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was a great way to end my night 8)


----------

